# what will a logger pay?



## wildbob (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 5 acers of 40- 44 year old oak hardwood. I would like to clear one acer to build a house. Do you think a logger would pay$3500 for all the trees on this acer and how many cords of wood do think it is.

thanks
Bobby


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 4, 2010)

wildbob said:


> i have 5 acers of 40- 44 year old oak hardwood. I would like to clear one acer to build a house. Do you think a logger would pay$3500 for all the trees on this acer and how many cords of wood do think it is.
> 
> Thanks
> bobby



no


----------



## coalman (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on how many trees how large and what grade You would probably be lucky if you get anything too small an area to be worth bringing in equpiment unless near by


----------



## burroak (Sep 4, 2010)

chances are not good. Loggers like the larger lots, 10+ acres. You have to remember, they have to transport all their equipment to the job site, and that takes a big hit out of their profits for the small jobs. It will probly have to be a do-it-yourself logging job.


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just exactly how many is ALL. I've seen an acre support from one to one hundred trees. REJ2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck with that. We generally charge between 3 and 5 thousand per acre to clear for a house.


----------



## wildbob (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a total of 847 acers but I was going to tray to sale all of it but the 5 acers. Do you think I should log the hole thing but the 5 acers. The land have been up for sale for 2 years now. I was traying to get $4,210,000 for the 842 acers but I do not think it will sell anytime soon. What do you think 842 acer would bring. It has 228 acers of haedwood mostly oak that is 40-44 years old. the other is pine that is 5-50 years old. most of the oak trees are 20"-30" x 30'-35' and the pines are 10"-22" x 20'-70' I do not know how many trees are in one acer but they are about 12 apart.

I come up with about 100-120 trees in a acer.

Thank you
Bobby


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 4, 2010)

847 acres...

First thing is to talk to the SC Department of Foresty -- http://www.state.sc.us/forest/refserv.htm

I'm guessing your forest is too big for them to prepare a free plan in detail (it would be in Connecticut...they can provide roughly 8 hours a year here which is good I'm guesstimating for up to about 40 acres).

But they can point you in the right direction of certified foresters who you can hire who will create a management plan, harvest plan, mark and measure the trees to be cut, and handle an auction to get the best prices. The forester will also monitor for damages, and ensure that all the trees harvested are paid for.

That's way too much land, IMHO, to simply leave to trying and find your own logger. I don't know what land is used for in that area, but it also seems to me a huge risk if you have a logger simply come in and take everything that's marketable value leaving a scruffy looking woods behind...will that reduce the value for house lots by more then what you got for the harvest? That's the type of stuff that a professional forester familiar with your area can help a lot with.


----------



## burroak (Sep 4, 2010)

4.2 mil is alot for 842 acres of woodlands, especially if it's got pine. Around here, hardwood woodlands go for $1,800/acre +/- $1000 for large lots at auction, depending on terrain and marketable timber.

A person could buy 800 acres of good farmground for $4.2 mil.


----------



## wildbob (Sep 4, 2010)

I know it is not the same. But about 10 miles for my land they have sold 1 acer lots for $65,000 and up to $100,000 or more if it is on the lake. The land is in lake wyle sc. I have about 2 miles of water frontage.

Thank you
Bobby


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 4, 2010)

All depends on your area, Burroak. Couldn't touch 847 acres here for $4.2M unless it was the landowner selling it at a steep discount to a conservancy group. Good farmland will run about $15,000/acre (that's active dairy farming...don't ask about hobby farms of smaller acreages...)


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 4, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Good luck with that. We generally charge between 3 and 5 thousand per acre to clear for a house.



That's a gift Art, I don't know too many guys that will load up their multi thousand dollar machines for less than 6k, around here between insurance, fuel, operator, spotter, DOT mandates, maintenance...


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Land that is platted for development on the outskirts of urban areas can command high prices per acre. A developer can take a parcel of land with waterfront, divide it, add roads and other infrastructure, sell it at a price to cover his costs and still make a huge profit. Two acre lots here in the bread basket area of the US in desirable areas can bring 50 -100 thousand. You might have yourself a gold mine. REJ2


----------



## mtngun (Sep 5, 2010)

wildbob said:


> The land is in lake wyle sc. I have about 2 miles of water frontage.


That does sound like a nice piece of land, WildBob.

But, with the economy the way it is ......  ...... it may stay on the market 10 years. Meanwhile, you'll be paying property taxes on it.  If it makes you feel better, there's a lot of people in the same boat.

I agree with the suggestion to hire a professional forester to assess your timber and provide some suggestions for logging it. He will have a good idea what your timber is worth and whether there is even a market for it at the moment.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 5, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> That's a gift Art, I don't know too many guys that will load up their multi thousand dollar machines for less than 6k, around here between insurance, fuel, operator, spotter, DOT mandates, maintenance...



We're usually on the higher end due to the drastic elevations we work on. Every now and then we get a lot with very few trees that hits the low end. Got to remember with us though, we have to move our equipment out there anyway to build the driveways, dig footings and pour the basement. We do it mainly for the work right now. It's kinda nice having 20 cord worth of logs laying in the back yard as well.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 5, 2010)

That much ground here would have sold to investors for 20 + million 3 years ago. Today you'd be lucky to get half that. Seven miles to the east of me ground is worth so much they sell it by the square foot. Farmland around here was disappearing quickly until the economy crashed.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 5, 2010)

wildbob said:


> I have 5 acers of 40- 44 year old oak hardwood. I would like to clear one acer to build a house. Do you think a logger would pay$3500 for all the trees on this acer and how many cords of wood do think it is.
> 
> thanks
> Bobby



Bob, 
What is the property zoned?
Are there wetlands?
Is there a mortgage with restrictions on the property?
Has there been a recent survey?


----------

